# Aviary Flight Pen



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I built this aviary for my birds to house them until I finish my Racing Loft. The dimensions are 15' by 10' wide.. I still have a walk way door to build in front of the metal cage door to catch any attempted escapees and more fence panel perches to replace the milk crates. 

Here is what it looks like so far:

(Notice my mouse catcher already on patrol lower right corner of the pic)










Here is a 3 foot feeder I built:










Here are some of the perches:











and the roof at night:


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Even More Pics:










Afternoon shower rolled through..had to move the feeder:










Night pics of the Aviary Roof:



















There is still more to do before being finished. I'll update as it progresses.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

jAxTecH said:


> Even More Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like it i might just copy this one day for my fancy bird LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I love the size. It looks great, but rats and mice can get in through those holes in the wire. And with the wire floor and the seed that they will drop through that, you will be attracting lots of rodents. Good luck!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I love the size. It looks great, but rats and mice can get in through those holes in the wire. And with the wire floor and the seed that they will drop through that, you will be attracting lots of rodents. Good luck!


I plan on buying some rat pellets a bag of Decon and I'm going to toss it under the Aviary..
They wanna eat my place I will have something for them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well be careful, because if your cat should catch a rodent that is sick and dying from the poison, and therefore more easily caught, she can be poisoned from chewing on it. Just a warning. And if you have a dog, he could also eat the poison.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> I plan on buying some rat pellets a bag of Decon and I'm going to toss it under the Aviary..
> They wanna eat my place I will have something for them


That will only stop the few. I tried something similar when I had Quails. Rats and mice multiply soo quickly that you are bound to have them enter your cage and possibly harm your birds. I'd suggest hardware cloth it works the best as far as protection. Other than that looks really good! Keep it up man.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Nictorious Ali said:


> That will only stop the few. I tried something similar when I had Quails. Rats and mice multiply soo quickly that you are bound to have them enter your cage and possibly harm your birds. I'd suggest hardware cloth it works the best as far as protection. Other than that looks really good! Keep it up man.


Well that was only one "level" of my bird protection..If I find any rats or mice have eaten the bait...I will implement the "Attitude Adjuster" I have a 2 mile electric fence controller and a roll of steel wire...I will create a electric barrier around my Aviary and my Loft..I am waiting to do that last though..no need to be tripping on that thing until I get my lawn equipment fixed. 

I do have 1/2" x 1/2" hardware cloth on the roof and under the metal roof..only place a rat can get through is if it climbs up the front or sides. Where I live is near the the St. Johns river and a Wild Life Preserve those things are all over the river banks.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL 2 mile electric fence controller! I like your style. I hope it works out for you. Rodents are presistent creatures they dont really take casualties as a factor. If they can and be sure they will try to find a loop. Good luck!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Nictorious Ali said:


> LOL 2 mile electric fence controller! I like your style. I hope it works out for you. Rodents are presistent creatures they dont really take casualties as a factor. If they can and be sure they will try to find a loop. Good luck!


I already have 10" wide x 15' "strips" of the 1/2" hardware cloth to weave the electric wire through..and I have all the pieces to McGiver this..just have to get everything done and it will be my finished project. I will add pics when its complete.


----------

